# Say what now?!



## KempoFraudFinder (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay folks, I don't mean to ruffle any feathers, but I've found another "say what?" type person, I was hoping someone could give me more information on why people like this do what they do?
Donny Fisher:
Sadly, the main website seems to be down for repair, but I found this, and the school is still active.
http://web.archive.org/web/20041009161648/fisheracademy.com/staff.htm

This guy left Villari's in 1996 as a recent 3rd Degree Black Belt, and now he is a tenth degree grandmaster???  less than 10 years to go from 3rd to 10th degree grandmaster?  How is this possible?!  Can someone please explain this type of action to me?  I just don't get it, maybe it's me.  Another Christopher Geary?

KFF


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 24, 2006)

When you found a new system, you are automaticly its grand poobah.
Sean


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 24, 2006)

just because you found a new system......it doesnt mean you have the skill of someone who might be a legit 9th or 10th dan.


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2006)

KempoFraudFinder said:
			
		

> Okay folks, I don't mean to ruffle any feathers, but I've found another "say what?" type person, I was hoping someone could give me more information on why people like this do what they do?
> Donny Fisher:
> Sadly, the main website seems to be down for repair, but I found this, and the school is still active.
> http://web.archive.org/web/20041009161648/fisheracademy.com/staff.htm
> ...


 
Found this while surfing around the Mass SJC website:

General Ledger of the Commonwealth. Ch. 10, part 10, subsection 10. 

Every subregion heretoforth in the Commmonwealth of Massachusetts must have a 10th degree Kempo grandmaster.


I've got mine!  I've got mine!  I'm all set!  




http://www.unitedshaolinkempo.com/ 

*Headquarters*

*Grandmaster Cal Carozzi  10th Degree, Judan*
*43 Main Street, Peabody, MA 01960*
*978.531.9683*
Directions
*Schedule* 
CHILDREN AGES 4-7
Monday /Wed  5PM
SAT 12 noon
CHILDREN AGES 8-13
Tue/Thu 5:30
SAT 11AM
TEENS /ADULT 
Tue/Thu 7PM 
 SAT 10AM​


----------



## MJS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thread moved to Horror Stories.

MJS
MT Supermod


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 24, 2006)

I hate to say it, but pretty much everyone who claims 10th degree just seized it in some way or other, with few exeptions.  Take a look at almost all the 10th degrees in Mr. Parker's kenpo.  I don't believe Mr. Parker promoted anyone to 10th degree.  Yet after he died, many who were 5th or 6th or 7th reached 10th within a few years, often with only a couple years between levels.  The whole notion is rediculous.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 24, 2006)

KempoFraudFinder said:
			
		

> Okay folks, I don't mean to ruffle any feathers, but I've found another "say what?" type person, I was hoping someone could give me more information on why people like this do what they do?
> Donny Fisher:
> Sadly, the main website seems to be down for repair, but I found this, and the school is still active.
> http://web.archive.org/web/20041009161648/fisheracademy.com/staff.htm
> ...



While I understand your concern, I do find it interesting that you registered with this site to make this exact statement.  Is rank inflation a problem?  Certainly.  Are there other problems out there as well?  You bet.  It has been discussed widely on this site.

I invite you to post information about yourself and your MA experiences in the Meet & Greet section of the forum, and also to read the rules for the site - most especially here.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I hate to say it, but pretty much everyone who claims 10th degree just seized it in some way or other, with few exeptions.  Take a look at almost all the 10th degrees in Mr. Parker's kenpo.



Including Mr. Parker himself. It isn't always a sign of being a fraud...only time can tell.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 24, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Including Mr. Parker himself. It isn't always a sign of being a fraud...only time can tell.


 
I'm not disputing talent or ability.  Just this notion that everyone seems to think at some point they just deserve the rank.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe it's "Oops, head of a style now, we use an Asian belt system, 10th's the highest, better upgrade?"

Does anyone remember the good ole days when 5th was as high as you could go(they were before my time but still.......)


----------



## Matt (Jul 24, 2006)

KempoFraudFinder said:
			
		

> Okay folks, I don't mean to ruffle any feathers, but I've found another "say what?" type person, I was hoping someone could give me more information on why people like this do what they do?
> Donny Fisher:
> Sadly, the main website seems to be down for repair, but I found this, and the school is still active.
> http://web.archive.org/web/20041009161648/fisheracademy.com/staff.htm
> ...



Actually, he's slightly different from Geary. After he purchased the school from Cal Carozzi, he just one day up and said, "I'm a 10th Dan." He didn't go through the gymnastics Geary did. On the bright side, he was very clear on the nature of this when he posted about it on Bullshido. On the not so bright side, well, yet another insignificant 10th dan in New England (Shaolin) Kempo. 

Matt


----------



## Carol (Jul 25, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> Actually, he's slightly different from Geary. After he purchased the school from Cal Carozzi, he just one day up and said, "I'm a 10th Dan." He didn't go through the gymnastics Geary did. On the bright side, he was very clear on the nature of this when he posted about it on Bullshido. On the not so bright side, well, yet another insignificant 10th dan in New England (Shaolin) Kempo.
> 
> Matt


 
We grow 'em on trees up here.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

Indeed. 

He was a 4th Dan when I trained with him briefly 8 yrs ago. And I emphasize "briefly"(like as in less than a year till I decided I wanted other things from my training)


----------



## KempoShaun (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Matt, I actually left the Villari organization (not Mr. Carozzi's) with Donny in 1996.  He was actually featured in a video made by Mark Grupposo (Pres. of Villaris now) called "Kick, Punch Learn", which is for parents who wanted to help their kids train at home.  I still have a copy, I'll bring it along when I come down and take Chris up on his offer of lobster and beer    Thanks for everything you did Saturday my friend, I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Now, as far as Donny promoting himself to tenth and "grandmaster", I haven't seen him since 96 or around there, so I can't attest as to whether his skills warrant it, but he was proficient enough back then, so until I see him move now, I withhold the right to reserve judgement.  I had some contact him with a few weeks ago, we'll see what happens.  Be well everyone!


----------

